# Strapping don't you think???



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

So bored one night, I decided to go www. window shopping. I ended up on my usual one stop shop Ebay!. This was the end result:

BEFORE:










AFTER:










ON THE WRIST:










Black leather with the red stitching but importantly butterfly clasp!.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Personally I liked it better on the other strap (sorry!) but of course the main thing is that you like it.

Great looking watch by the way, nice and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

The only issue with that model of watch was it was offered on rubber or stainless steel bracelet. I like my watches to be felt on my wrist but not to bog it down so ultimately leather straps seem to tick all the boxes!.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I think the new one is better.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Craftycockney said:


> I like my watches to be felt on my wrist but not to bog it down so ultimately leather straps seem to tick all the boxes!.


 In that case, black leather with white stitching would have been a better option IMHO :whistling: (My reasoning is the watch hasn't got any red anywhere, so white stitching would match it better - Is that a bit OCD? :laugh: )

I'm a big fan of rubber straps, especially if they are soft enough to stretch slightly, and consequently quite a few of my collection are fitted with them :biggrin:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Davey P said:


> In that case, black leather with white stitching would have been a better option IMHO :whistling: (My reasoning is the watch hasn't got any red anywhere, so white stitching would match it better - Is that a bit OCD? :laugh: )
> 
> I'm a big fan of rubber straps, especially if they are soft enough to stretch slightly, and consequently quite a few of my collection are fitted with them :biggrin:


 Look very carefully Mr P and you will see more than meets the eye!! (Calibre 5)

I am too a bit OCD


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, excellent, I stand corrected and the red stitching is a good choice after all :laugh:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I cant see the photo's !!??


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry it's all going wrong trying to get the codes



Sulie said:


> I cant see the photo's !!??


 http://postimg.org/image/ks3xtw2vd/
http://postimg.org/image/jsdmy6npl/


----------

